# toshiba plasma tv please help



## stu76 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi all tech's.

please help me if possible...........i have a 42inch toshiba plasma tv with the red standby lighht flashing twice i think and thats it..............any help info would be most grateful.

regards
stu.

model number is toshiba 42pw16.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think this is a call to Toshiba tech support kind of issue.


----------



## stu76 (Feb 17, 2008)

what help was this meant to be?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What help do you expect without actually being there? It's most likely that you have a hardware problem, and that you'll have to arrange to have the unit repaired. I really doubt we can do anything remotely, and without service information, probably not locally either.


----------

